# UV Sterilizers



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wasn't sure if this was the right place for this or not....

Anyone using a UV sterilizer for a freshwater setup? I don't have a problem with algea, nor do I expect to ever have one (knock on wood), but I would like to use one for it's ability to kill free-flowing bacteria in the water. Just want to reduce the chance of my fish getting diseases.

I was looking at the coralife spiral series sterilizers. They provide a lot of dwell time sterilizing the water and seem to be the better option for moderately priced setups.


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

i use the 9watt Aquarium UV Sterilizer & Clarifier: JBJ Lighting Submariner UV Sterilizer/Clarifier on my 40 gal tank. back when i a planted tank i had a algae breakout and water turned green. i stuck this thing in there and 2 days later it was clear. i have not used any other uv filters so cant compare but like this one cause its stand alone. and has a mini filter. only downside is, its another thing in your tank -_-.


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

i have a UV sterilizer on my freshwater tank along with a 15 gallon filter and a 60 gallon filter...i just like the added protection against bacteria...i would recommend adding it to your tank just to add it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the JBJ brand because they seem like they would be super easy to setup. Only thing I don't like is the low wattage...I think 9w is as high as they go. 

If I went to an external type, could I use one of the Aquaclear powerheads for my pump? My 75gal tank only has HOB filters. My 125gal has a Fluval FX5 canister, but I doubt I will plumb anything inline with it. 

Bulleyhead - do you have an external? If so, how do you have it rigged?


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

the jb's go up to a 13 watt. rated for a 150 gal tank. even the 9watt is up to 100 gals.


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

mine has the aquaclear power head that pumps it out and it works great...its quiet and my water is chrystal


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jasone487 said:


> the jb's go up to a 13 watt. rated for a 150 gal tank. even the 9watt is up to 100 gals.


Yeah, I mis-spoke. I saw it after.


----------

